# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Discus egg could not hatch

## libra04ts

Hi, my discus spawn and fertilised the eggs, but no matter wht I cover or not, it seems the eggs will not hatch. The discus did keep fanning the eggs. The eggs turned dark orange, but after a day or two, it became light orange, then moldy. 
Is it the water condition not good for hatching? or something else?

Thanks.

----------


## Interestor

how to know is fertilised if not hatched ?


just give a few more spawn and wait.


CHeers..

----------


## libra04ts

Well, I read from some websites. If fertilised, the eggs will turned dark orange / brown. When just spawn, it is white / transparent. Have been alot of spawn already... haha.. but everytime never hatch. The eggs turn moldy.

Spawned again this morning, let's see if the eggs work out.
If anyone knows what could be wrong, do leave your comments here.  :Smile:

----------


## Condor

Is it a confirm pair?
There are chances that both are females
I was fooled by two female san merah before 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Cross

Hi Libra,
You might want to check your tank water circulation. Are you using a breeding tile for the discus? If so, consider placing it in a place with lesser current for their spawning. Also, methylene blue solution is commonly used for eggs that are more prone to fungal attacks. Be sure to provide sufficient aeration for the tank as well for the eggs. Parents will fan the eggs to provide circulation. Sometimes it could be due to stress of the breeding pair, causing infertility or incomplete fertilization during the spawning process.

----------


## libra04ts

Hi Condor, yes, they are confirmed pair. Bought it from a Discus specialised LFS, the guy confirmed them for me. And also the eggs turned dark orange, which meant the eggs are fertilised. If 2 females, the eggs would not turn dark orange. This is what I understand.

Hi Cross, thanks for advice. I will try the methylene blue solution. Yes, I'm using the breeding tile for the discus. I'm placing it at a corner away from circulation. Maybe it's due to fungal attacks, I will try the solution. Hope it works. Will keep you all updated.

Thanks.

----------


## Interestor

no offence, if a paired without fries with it inside the same tank, may not be a pair.

my discus paired eggs did not turn orange color, but still hatched into fries.

a confirmed pair in a breeder hands, end up in a layman hands, may become a divorce pair  :Opps: 

many factors/condition/parameter may cause what you are facing now. 

i would suggest you do a treatment to your "paired" first.


CHeers..

----------


## Amazon

I can totally relate to your situation as I have 3 pairs from fry that have paired off and after talking to my Discus guy in Toronto...I finally got those eggs to wigglers...the key no matter what people say about ph adjustment...you need R/O water ...whether you purchase a home Reverse Osmosis unit or buy from your local water dealer...put them in a 20 or 30 gallon and the water here in Toronto cost me about .50 cents a gallon so 10 bucks to fill my 20 gallon tank...after months of egg laying one pair spawns monthly and the other two pairs are spawning every 2 weeks in smaller batches...granted my fish are not skiddish and will still accept the food from my hands while spawning but the R/o water is working...now I am collecting rain water and filtring it through a regular carbon filter and the levels after testing read the same as the r/o water I pay for...good luck , don't give up look how far you've gotten fish husbandry requires alot of patience and eventually your fish and the relationship you have with them will be easier to read almost as though they are talking to you( ...and no I haven't smoked anything...yet.. :Wink: 
People who think keeping fish is as easy as flushing goldy down the crapper have not witnessed the instinctual and amazing feat of a cichlid spawning. A happy fish is a healthy well fed carnivore that's use to your presence. Other than Discus , I also raise and breed Electric Blue Rams (powerhouse personality,cute swimmer and sneaky)Corys the only bottom feeder tolerant enough to discus temps. the salt and pepper cory is hearty and a very very very prolific breeder and plays well with others)and of course the natural progression of a Discus enthusiast Angelfish...Angels and Discus I only kep together when growing them out as it does help the discus build a stronger immune system , Angel's carry some parasites that are not neutral on the Discus' skin.
See if it works I wish you many happy broods.

----------

